
UMAP dimensional reduction (an alternative to t-SNE) - arijun
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=6&v=nq6iPZVUxZU
======
arijun
The paper author gives a very clear talk explaining a new dimensional
reduction algorithm. From the video, UMAP shows some impressive benefits
including a substantial speedup over t-SNE (13x on MNIST).

